# Drop Start, no, yes, when, never.



## Wow (Sep 23, 2019)

So at 72 Ive had to learn how to pull a start rope with a bad shoulder. After both shoulders were damaged from a fall the choice to never work again sounded like a death sentence. Sitting inside for the remainder of my like would be like life in solidarity. After some healing some Physical therapy and a determined mind I can use my saws. Even my 60cc. Starting with a damaged shoulder taught me to Always place my elbow against my body and use my bicep. Just pull up. That long pull with the elbow going past my body loads the shoulder joint. That means every start has to be the (not recommended) drop. I may catch hell for this post but I'm curious to see if anyone else has a problem with pulling the crank rope and how they are solving it. 
Getting a toe in the opening in the saw handle isn't easy because that opening seems small to me. Seems like the drop is about my only option. Good day.


----------



## Leeroy (Sep 23, 2019)

Just engage your chain brake and use decompression if your chainsaw has one.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 23, 2019)

Depends on the saw. Small saw/dropstart, big saw(60+cc)/on the ground, comp release. I will have to try your bicep pull method. I've had both shoulders (rotator cuffs) fixed and can do pretty much what I want but know to use caution. Two years ago I put an electric start engine on my splitter.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Sep 23, 2019)

I have health issues as well, and I normally drop-start, but if it takes more than 3 pulls, my shoulder hurts for a day or 2. Once in a while, I will have a good day, and that’s when I cut or split wood.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Sep 23, 2019)

Buy one of those easy-start Stihl's, they crack me up.


----------



## old CB (Sep 23, 2019)

So "drop-start" I think means when you hold the rear handle in one hand (right, for us right-handed folk) and drop the saw while pulling the starter rope with the left hand. I do it on rare occasions when the saw is flooded and I need my right index finger to hold the throttle wide open. But then usually I rest the end of the bar on a log. It's awkward regardless. It's not a good practice.

For forty-some years I've been starting saws (every one, every time) ass backwards. I hold the top handle bar in my right hand at gut level and drop it, while pulling the starter rope up in my left hand, the bar pointing off to my right. It's an old habit that I like for the way I'm built, I guess.

I've tried the rear handle bar in my crotch thing. Doesn't work for me.

I used to start my biggest saw on the ground with my right boot steadied inside the rear handle--recommended for beginners or unfit people. But now even my biggest saw--Dolmar 7900--I start the same as the others. Less bending over and fussing with boot position. And I do not use the compression release. (I might if it was a 90--100 CCs.)

My method is ass backwards because once the saw starts I have to switch hands--grab the main handle with my left, and transfer my right hand to the rear handle. But it works for me.


----------



## Wow (Sep 23, 2019)

old CB said:


> So "drop-start" I think means when you hold the rear handle in one hand (right, for us right-handed folk) and drop the saw while pulling the starter rope with the left hand. I do it on rare occasions when the saw is flooded and I need my right index finger to hold the throttle wide open. But then usually I rest the end of the bar on a log. It's awkward regardless. It's not a good practice.
> 
> For forty-some years I've been starting saws (every one, every time) ass backwards. I hold the top handle bar in my right hand at gut level and drop it, while pulling the starter rope up in my left hand, the bar pointing off to my right. It's an old habit that I like for the way I'm built, I guess.
> 
> ...


Well, I've perfected my method. I hold the Top handle. Afraid to let the bar swing downward. Can't hardly get a steel toe boot in the rear handle. On my Echo cs590 I DO use the decompression button. By having a good balanced saw it feels better to me holding the top handle in my Right hand pulling the rope with my left. Good day


----------



## bubmiller (Sep 23, 2019)

old CB said:


> For forty-some years I've been starting saws (every one, every time) ass backwards. I hold the top handle bar in my right hand at gut level and drop it, while pulling the starter rope up in my left hand, the bar pointing off to my right. It's an old habit that I like for the way I'm built,



I do this this with the opposite hands, bar pointed to left. 

I'll drop start with rear handle if I need max throttle with no choke. Like if I flood it, or it has initial carb settings. 


'Liberals' -- nature's most violent


----------



## old CB (Sep 23, 2019)

bubmiller said:


> I do this this with the opposite hands, bar pointed to left.
> 
> That would be the sensible way to do it. I've tried that too. But I think for me I like my stronger hand (right) steadying the saw body so it won't jump or swing.


----------



## Wow (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm actually Left handed. My right arm is pretty strong. Pulling left handed works best for me. Have a great day.


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 25, 2019)

I was making sure one of my sons was around to start the saw for me. But now I Hardley cut anymore they do it.


----------



## ATH (Sep 25, 2019)

Like so many other things, until you decide there is a safer way, you will always think that it is OK to do things that are proven unsafe.

You don't need to get a whole boot in the rear handle to start a saw on the ground...just a little toe to hold it still.

Can you get on both knees and hold the rear handle between your knees and pull it?


----------



## SeMoTony (Sep 25, 2019)

I don't get enough speed for my 70 or 90 cc saws, even with decomp pushed, if they are on ground. Bar on log push down with one hand pull rope with other. Bar doesn't flay around and once warmed up they're killed til the mill is on the guide ready to start slabbing.
Play safe Ya'll


----------



## WoodChip333 (Oct 7, 2019)

"Drop starting" or "Yo-yo" starting is great for people who maintain their saws and don't need to give it a squeeze to get it going. If you are flooded, hot or have other understandable issues the right hand on the trigger and left on the rope works but I rarely do this... seems to be an old skool preference to me...?


----------



## dallasak (Oct 8, 2019)

Been running a saw in the winter/deep snow for close to 50 years and drop start is all I got.


----------



## Wow (Oct 8, 2019)

dallasak said:


> Been running a saw in the winter/deep snow for close to 50 years and drop start is all I got.


Yep, my big steel toe boots won't hold the rear handle so ground starts are not safe. Someone once said it will hold the saw even if only part goes in. To do that would be dangerous. If that saw slipped out. A saw needs to be under control all time and especially during starts. In the End, each operator has to decide for himself what is best for his needs. I NEVER condemn anyone but I have worked hard to teach safety first convenience last. Have a great day.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Duce said:


> Buy one of those easy-start Stihl's, they crack me up.


Dolmar has some too. I think they are great, imagine having to start the smaller saws in a tree on a normal basis( I know your already out because you're not getting in a tree, but just try ), why would you want to have to work hard at it. Then you have guys like the OP with bad joints, and other guys who don't want to have bad joints .


OP, you gotta do what you gotta do.
I start them many different ways, doesn't bother me if others like it or not. I do listen as I want to learn, but most just want to criticize and have no answers.


----------



## Wow (Oct 8, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Dolmar has some too. I think they are great, imagine having to start the smaller saws in a tree on a normal basis( I know your already out because you're not getting in a tree, but just try ), why would you want to have to work hard at it. Then you have guys like the OP with bad joints, and other guys who don't want to have bad joints .
> 
> 
> OP, you gotta do what you gotta do.
> I start them many different ways, doesn't bother me if others like it or not. I do listen as I want to learn, but most just want to criticize and have no answers.



Thanks, I try to keep a positive attitude. I don't take it personal. At my age nothing worth getting upset about. I'll be lucky if I can still run my saws in another 10 years. I see all these real old folks and I don't see how they can enjoy life if they just sit. I'd rather be dead. I've stopped taking unnessary chances because there's always a chance of falling and being crippled up. Being a nature guy I've noticed old Animals die when they get to old to live a full life. The older I get the more I realize death isn't anything to fear but being bed ridden or paralyzed for years is. I'm hoping to keep moving right up till I go. I enjoy working and want to keep going till my batteries run down. Like that Energizer Bunny. Then let me go into the next world bravely. It's going to be fun there too. I've told my family no big cry baby funeral just cremate me and get on with their lives. I hope my Grandsons will take care of the good wisdom and good equipment I'll be leaving for them. Anyone over 70 needs to be aware that we are at the bus stop and we should enjoy what time we still have left. The young guys will mature and become less critical and more understanding. The older guys should realize young guys will be like we once were. I just take all comments with a smile. Have a great day.


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 8, 2019)

old CB said:


> So "drop-start" I think means when you hold the rear handle in one hand (right, for us right-handed folk) and drop the saw while pulling the starter rope with the left hand. I do it on rare occasions when the saw is flooded and I need my right index finger to hold the throttle wide open. But then usually I rest the end of the bar on a log. It's awkward regardless. It's not a good practice.
> 
> For forty-some years I've been starting saws (every one, every time) ass backwards. I hold the top handle bar in my right hand at gut level and drop it, while pulling the starter rope up in my left hand, the bar pointing off to my right. It's an old habit that I like for the way I'm built, I guess.
> 
> ...


I’m a lefty, always drop start and go, no need to switch hands!


----------



## Wow (Oct 8, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> I’m a lefty, always drop start and go, no need to switch hands!


OMG, You just hit the nail on the head. I'm also Left hand dominant. That's probably why it comes natural for me.


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 8, 2019)

Wow said:


> OMG, You just hit the nail on the head. I'm also Left hand dominant. That's probably why it comes natural for me.


Like you, I’m getting older, and somewhat wiser! My boy is a pro tree guy, so he’ll inherit my collection of old saws, wether he likes it or not! He’s far ahead of me in his knowledge of trees and the business, but my knowledge of repairing and maintaining equipment is where I shine! He just goes out and buys a new one if needed, I was never able to do that, every Saw I own was a basket case when I got them! He’s also a small plane pilot and owner, which blows my mind sometimes, it taught that kid to drive when he was 12, he’s 38 now!


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 8, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> Like you, I’m getting older, and somewhat wiser! My boy is a pro tree guy, so he’ll inherit my collection of old saws, wether he likes it or not! He’s far ahead of me in his knowledge of trees and the business, but my knowledge of repairing and maintaining equipment is where I shine! He just goes out and buys a new one if needed, I was never able to do that, every Saw I own was a basket case when I got them! He’s also a small plane pilot and owner, which blows my mind sometimes, it taught that kid to drive when he was 12, he’s 38 now!


It's great you get to see what he's become .
Sounds like he's done well with what you and the good Lord gave him.


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 8, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> It's great you get to see what he's become .
> Sounds like he's done well with what you and the good Lord gave him.


He’s a good kid, but I had a lot of help raising him! There are at least 5 other “ parents “ involved, and we did it together! In spite of it all, he still calls me Dad, and my pride shows when he does!


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Wow said:


> Thanks, I try to keep a positive attitude. I don't take it personal. At my age nothing worth getting upset about. I'll be lucky if I can still run my saws in another 10 years. I see all these real old folks and I don't see how they can enjoy life if they just sit. I'd rather be dead. I've stopped taking unnessary chances because there's always a chance of falling and being crippled up. Being a nature guy I've noticed old Animals die when they get to old to live a full life. The older I get the more I realize death isn't anything to fear but being bed ridden or paralyzed for years is. I'm hoping to keep moving right up till I go. I enjoy working and want to keep going till my batteries run down. Like that Energizer Bunny. Then let me go into the next world bravely. It's going to be fun there too. I've told my family no big cry baby funeral just cremate me and get on with their lives. I hope my Grandsons will take care of the good wisdom and good equipment I'll be leaving for them. Anyone over 70 needs to be aware that we are at the bus stop and we should enjoy what time we still have left. The young guys will mature and become less critical and more understanding. The older guys should realize young guys will be like we once were. I just take all comments with a smile. Have a great day.


I feel the same way.
I've always laughed at the 50yr old over the hill parties, I figure 40 is over the hill, who lives to 100. 
At 49 I figure I'm on the downhill slide and gaining speed , but I'm also more productive now than I've ever been before, even if I can't physically do what I could in the past.
Like my signature says "If you're not Laughing, Learning, and Loving, you're not Living!", I'm hoping to go out doing all of them, but as you said I have hope of something much better than this life .


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 8, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> I feel the same way.
> I've always laughed at the 50yr old over the hill parties, I figure 40 is over the hill, who lives to 100.
> At 49 I figure I'm on the downhill slide and gaining speed , but I'm also more productive now than I've ever been before, even if I can't physically do what I could in the past.
> Like my signature says "If you're not Laughing, Learning, and Loving, you're not Living!", I'm hoping to go out doing all of them, but as you said I have hope of something much better than this life .


I’ll take what this life offers, as long as I can, and have faith that when it’s done, the next life will be just as good or better, that’s the way I was raised!


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 8, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> He’s a good kid, but I had a lot of help raising him! There are at least 5 other “ parents “ involved, and we did it together! In spite of it all, he still calls me Dad, and my pride shows when he does!


I think I know what you mean, 5 kids with three mothers here, that ones in my signature too "I may be slow, but I'm not stupid". It takes me a bit, but I figure things out sooner or later.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 8, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> I’ll take what this life offers, as long as I can, and have faith that when it’s done, the next life will be just as good or better, that’s the way I was raised!


----------



## dmb2613 (Oct 8, 2019)

I drop start more now that age has got me, right hand on handlebar and pull with left hand as I drop the saw downwards, as for the EZ start Stihls. they are hell to start if flooded lol


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Oct 8, 2019)

I drop start every thing I have even when I am all alone some times. This is not a great plan because it is definitely life threatening. When I drop a 100 cc plus saw that has no brake it could get ugly fast. I have been forcing myself to put my foot through the handle thinking that some of my family members would be disappointed that I lay bleeding some where. The best plan always is to have some habit for safety. Thanks


----------



## Del_ (Oct 8, 2019)

I drop start every saw, always.

There is no other way when starting a saw in a tree or a bucket truck.

It's also easier when on the ground.

40 years and never had an incident.


----------



## Wow (Oct 8, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> I’m a lefty, always drop start and go, no need to switch hands!


Me to.


----------



## ATH (Oct 8, 2019)

Del_ said:


> I drop start every saw, always.
> 
> _There is no other way when starting a saw in a tree or a bucket truck_.
> 
> ...


I've never had a problem holding the saw against the tree to secure it when starting.


----------



## ATH (Oct 8, 2019)

Wow said:


> Yep, my big steel toe boots won't hold the rear handle so ground starts are not safe. Someone once said it will hold the saw even if only part goes in. To do that would be dangerous. If that saw slipped out. *A saw needs to be under control all time and especially during starts*. In the End, each operator has to decide for himself what is best for his needs. I NEVER condemn anyone but I have worked hard to teach safety first convenience last. Have a great day.


Yes...in control is the point. Drop start is not maintaining control.


----------



## ATH (Oct 8, 2019)

If you care to follow industry safety standards:
ANSI Z133 Section 6.3.4

I know, that is not important to everybody...but that is the standard "written in other people's blood".

I'm not going to tell you what to do unless you are on my job site or using my tools - but there it is.


----------



## ShneaSIG (Oct 8, 2019)

I ground start or do the leg pinch. I don't care for the drop start.


----------



## MountainHigh (Oct 8, 2019)

yep ...I have leg pinched to start saws for most of my life, and since I pulled my shoulder out a few years back, I now slightly twist my hand into more of a curl position (more palm side up) using a sort of modified barbell curl action pull, rather than relying so much on the shoulder for pull.

It's kind of hard to describe as it's in between a curling action and traditional leg pinch pull using shoulder. With some experimentation you can find the sweet spot where it doesn't stress your shoulder, but still transfers adequate force for a quick snap.


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 8, 2019)

ATH said:


> Yes...in control is the point. Drop start is not maintaining control.


Depends on how it’s done, been drop starting for longer than most on here have been alive, never once been injured by a running saw. Only cuts I’ve received have been during sharpening.


----------



## r black (Oct 8, 2019)

I only drop start myself, ....always have since the early 80's ....to each their own ...excluding mid 80-90-100cc saws


----------



## Wow (Oct 8, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> Depends on how it’s done, been drop starting for longer than most on here have been alive, never once been injured by a running saw. Only cuts I’ve received have been during sharpening.


You and I. After years of hand filing my saws are very sharp. Don't wanna accidentally bump one. Most times I'm gloved pretty good or at least the chain is pulled using a shop towel. I sheath my bar and chain. Being able to get the chain sharp and the bar serviced and oiling right can make a medicore saw shine like broken glass.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 8, 2019)

I’ve always dropped started saws especially the big saws with long bar how are you going to hold a 100cc+ sized saw with a 60” bar between your legs and start it? Once in a blue I’ll drop start them in the air but most of the time it’s the bar tip on the ground.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## old CB (Oct 9, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> Depends on how it’s done, been drop starting for longer than most on here have been alive, never once been injured by a running saw. Only cuts I’ve received have been during sharpening.



Yep, I've never so much as nicked a boot with a running saw--a moving chain has never touched me in almost 50 yrs of cutting. However, have drawn plenty of blood in small cuts when sharpening. Every damn time I say, next time use gloves. But how ya gonna handle that file with gloves on?


----------



## Wow (Oct 9, 2019)

Most time I glove one hand also cover some teeth with doubled shop clothes. What helps me is I have a jig that I designed and built. By removing the bar and and placing it on my jig I can get to it better.


----------



## sundance (Oct 9, 2019)

Wow said:


> Most time I glove one hand also cover some teeth with doubled shop clothes. What helps me is I have a jig that I designed and built. By removing the bar and and placing it on my jig I can get to it better.



Details about this jig? Sounds like it could be helpful.


----------



## Wow (Oct 9, 2019)

sundance said:


> Details about
> this jig? Sounds like it could be helpful.


This is a photo.
The chain and bar mounted. For some reason several of the photos double posted.


----------



## Wow (Oct 9, 2019)

Wow said:


> This is a photo.
> The chain and bar mounted. For some reason several of the photos double posted. View attachment 764654
> View attachment 764657


I fixed it. Notice the clutch is attached to a turnbuckle. Bolt the bar on teeth facing the direction you choose. Backwards makes it easy for me. It's like the saw is upside down. With the motor removed there is plenty of room. I clamp this and change Chainsaws and bars as I work. Good luck.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 9, 2019)

sundance said:


> Details about this jig? Sounds like it could be helpful.


I read your post first, I thought he was doing a jig to drop start his saw . 

Speaking of drop starting, I did it a bunch today with a ported 70cc saw, it worked fine .
I don't drop start them as many of you are speaking. I normally hold the top handle in my left hand and then pull the recoil with my right. I will do it the opposite sometimes, just not as often.


----------



## Wow (Oct 9, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> I read your post first, I thought he was doing a jig to drop start his saw .
> 
> Speaking of drop starting, I did it a bunch today with a ported 70cc saw, it worked fine .
> I don't drop start them as many of you are speaking. I normally hold the top handle in my left hand and then pull the recoil with my right. I will do it the opposite sometimes, just not as often.


Sorry, yes, I can see how my post could be confusing.
I was actually conversing with someone about cuts on hands from chains during hand filing.
Have a great day.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 9, 2019)

Wow said:


> Sorry, yes, I can see how my post could be confusing.
> I was actually conversing with someone about cuts on hands from chains during hand filing.
> Have a great day.


Once I read your post I got it, but I started with the other guys post asking to see the jig, I thought for sure it was all a joke.
Looks like your jig works well.
I ground a 24" chain today, it was a brand new exl chain, I ran it on a job and flush cut a nasty stump with it. Needless to say it took more than once around and the rakers needed quite a bit taken off when I was done with it and it still has some chrome missing on a few teeth, I'll get those the next time around.


----------



## SeMoTony (Oct 16, 2019)

Now that I have used my 661 for large firewood I can see that foot in handle works better. When on an Alaskan mill I'll keep dropping the ph end while mill is resting on log. 2 each their own.


----------



## Wow (Oct 16, 2019)

SeMoTony said:


> Now that I have used my 661 for large firewood I can see that foot in handle works better. When on an Alaskan mill I'll keep dropping the ph end while mill is resting on log. 2 each their own.


I wish my big steel toe boot would go into the handle of my Echo saws. I'm not gonna wear non steel toe boots or remove my boot. They keep making these handles tighter. I'm thinking maybe my boot goes into my Sthil, can't remember. Next time I use the 029 I'll check. Mostly all I run is Echo now days. cs352, cs490, cs590. I don't think about it. Just start and go. I did however notice the cs352 and cs490 echos won't fit my boot.


----------



## RyKR (Oct 26, 2019)

I realize that some saw handles are different, but using my right heel on the handle or knee on top of the saw and my left hand on the top handle has worked well with every make of saw I've used. It keeps my right arm tucked in tight when i pull the rope. ***it's not as awkward as the pictures make it look. Hard to take a picture in that position. 

Side note, you don't have to pull start an electric saw. They are getting pretty competitive with power and battery life increasing all the time.


I apologize for picture size. I'm not tech savvy and my phone hates me.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Oct 26, 2019)

I haven't read all the responses yet. But if I had to risk injury every time I started a saw, then I'd switch over to the biggest electric saw I could get.


----------



## Wow (Oct 26, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> I haven't read all the responses yet. But if I had to risk injury every time I started a saw, then I'd switch over to the biggest electric saw I could get.


I'm left handed. I hold the top handle in my right hand. It's easy and safe.


----------



## SeMoTony (Oct 26, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> I haven't read all the responses yet. But if I had to risk injury every time I started a saw, then I'd switch over to the biggest electric saw I could get.


We risk injury once we're out of bed. So many places for accident/hurtz before going out the front door if we pay any attention to statistics our Gov't showers on us


----------



## Colt Marlington (Oct 26, 2019)

SeMoTony said:


> We risk injury once we're out of bed. So many places for accident/hurtz before going out the front door if we pay any attention to statistics our Gov't showers on us


I don't pay much attention to statistics. I do ride a bicycle for excercise and figure I'm far more likely to get injured on it than running a chainsaw. I'm too old to be crashing much anymore or I might be starting a thread like this on my own.
Never known anybody to cut themselves with a saw or injure themselves starting one. But I was clearing out a few trees with a guy once when I heard him yell and scream. He had tried to cut a tree without a back cut and it slipped off and broke his leg. 
No doubt the danger is there more than making a cup of coffee if you're not paying attention all the time or can't read the banks.


----------



## Wow (Oct 26, 2019)

SeMoTony said:


> We risk injury once we're out of bed. So many places for accident/hurtz before going out the front door if we pay any attention to statistics our Gov't showers on us


People die in their beds. Falling trees is not uncommon. 
I've dropped many dangerous trees and probably saved lives doing so. 

Here in the Woods of North Louisiana trees grow tall and some big ones abound. 

Power lines often have trees and tree limbs fall on them.

The power company spends large sums running machines to trim trees. 

My thinking is Why Not Cut the whole damn tree and be done. 

I think any tree tall enough to threaten power lines, highways, or buildings should be cut. 

If its on the property line and threatens either house the home owner of the threatened house should be allowed to give notice to the other person and if the other person doesn't want the tree cut then they SHOULD be forced to pay for ALL damages to the neighbors property. If I were a law maker id try to pass such a law.


----------



## Husky Man (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow said:


> People die in their beds. Falling trees is not uncommon.
> I've dropped many dangerous trees and probably saved lives doing so.
> 
> Here in the Woods of North Louisiana trees grow tall and some big ones abound.
> ...




I'm no Lawyer, but I do believe that in many States, if you notify a property owner of a Potentially Hazardous tree, and they do nothing, they can be liable for any damages it causes.


Doug


----------



## Husky Man (Oct 26, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> I haven't read all the responses yet. But if I had to risk injury every time I started a saw, then I'd switch over to the biggest electric saw I could get.




From the way it has been described, I have "Drop Started" my saws, and never felt like I was risking injury drop or any other way of starting them, and I have been doing it for more than 40 years


Doug


----------



## Wow (Oct 27, 2019)

Husky Man said:


> From the way it has been described, I have "Drop Started" my saws, and never felt like I was risking injury drop or any other way of starting them, and I have been doing it for more than 40 years
> 
> 
> Doug



With a difficult to start saw friend who is Right handed scares me how he does it BUT I'm not gonna attempt to teach him differently. He'd just get pissed.
He holds the Rear Handle in his Right hand and holds the throttle wide open. Pulls the rope with his left and balances the saw somehow in the process. That bar tip somehow misses the ground everytime. I stand way back and cross my fingers. As soon as the saw starts he lets it drop to idle while he's getting his hands set properly and gooses the gas as needed. This guy runs all kinds of equipment and has never been seriously injured. Honestly, I've thought about buying a huge life insurance policy on him but legally probably will not be allowed without his knowledge. If I mentioned it to him I'd need insurance on me.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 27, 2019)

Wow said:


> With a difficult to start saw friend who is Right handed scares me how he does it BUT I'm not gonna attempt to teach him differently. He'd just get pissed.
> He holds the Rear Handle in his Right hand and holds the throttle wide open. Pulls the rope with his left and balances the saw somehow in the process. That bar tip somehow misses the ground everytime. I stand way back and cross my fingers. As soon as the saw starts he lets it drop to idle while he's getting his hands set properly and gooses the gas as needed. This guy runs all kinds of equipment and has never been seriously injured. Honestly, I've thought about buying a huge life insurance policy on him but legally probably will not be allowed without his knowledge. If I mentioned it to him I'd need insurance on me.



It’s not that uncommon to watch a faller start them just like that, it’s a throwing motion that gets used.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CR888 (Oct 27, 2019)

Skeans said:


> It’s not that uncommon to watch a faller start them just like that, it’s a throwing motion that gets used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking exactly the same, common for the long bar west coast guys to do that, rest the bar on a fallen log and hold the handle/throttle in the right hand and use the left to give her a tug. Wouldn't advise it with a short bar high cc saw, but with a 28"+ it works goodly.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Oct 27, 2019)

Husky Man said:


> From the way it has been described, I have "Drop Started" my saws, and never felt like I was risking injury drop or any other way of starting them, and I have been doing it for more than 40 years
> 
> 
> Doug


I wasn't talking about the act of drop starting.

It's the ops bad shoulders that started the thread.


----------



## ATH (Oct 27, 2019)

Wow said:


> ......
> 
> I think any tree tall enough to threaten power lines, highways, or buildings should be cut.
> 
> If its on the property line and threatens either house the home owner of the threatened house should be allowed to give notice to the other person and if the other person doesn't want the tree cut then they SHOULD be forced to pay for ALL damages to the neighbors property. If I were a law maker id try to pass such a law.


Where does it end? Cars on the road are FAR, FAR more dangerous than trees along the road...why not keep those away too. How about dogs and cats? Any dog can bite, cats can scratch and spread disease. Do we eliminate all of those too? The Camp Fire was started by faulty power lines...that destroyed over 18000 structures. Let's legislate against power lines.

It is good to evaluate trees for risk, but to say any tree within striking distance should be removed seems extremely excessive, costly, and leads to the loss of benefits.

In most states:
*if the tree poses danger that a "reasonable" person would recognize, than the owner of the tree is already liable for the damage
*if a qualified expert is on site and documents actual risk beyond what a "reasonable" person may recognize, the owner could also be held liable
*if the tree is determined to not pose any abnormal risks, than the owner cannot be held liable


----------



## windthrown (Oct 27, 2019)

I drop start all my saws. Always have. Learned that way on my dad's Homelite. Every contractor, sawyer, logger, faller and tree butcher that have I worked with has drop started their saws. Every sales and shop guy in the shops I have been to have drop started saws. 

Saws were and are actually DESIGNED to be drop started. Period. Stating a saw with your foot in the back handle will put you off-balance and you will have far less leverage to pull the starter in that position, which IMO is far LESS SAFE. I do not care what the OSHA people say or you weenies that start saws the OSHA way say. And forget holding the saw between your knees... man, talk about unsafe. Been using chainsaws since I was about 10. I am 62 now. Right hand top handle, left hand starter. Always have, always will.


----------



## Wow (Oct 27, 2019)

ATH said:


> Where does it end? Cars on the road are FAR, FAR more dangerous than trees along the road...why not keep those away too. How about dogs and cats? Any dog can bite, cats can scratch and spread disease. Do we eliminate all of those too? The Camp Fire was started by faulty power lines...that destroyed over 18000 structures. Let's legislate against power lines.
> 
> It is good to evaluate trees for risk, but to say any tree within striking distance should be removed seems extremely excessive, costly, and leads to the loss of benefits.
> 
> ...


Louisiana is a whole different ball game.


----------



## Wow (Oct 27, 2019)

windthrown said:


> I drop start all my saws. Always have. Learned that way on my dad's Homelite. Every contractor, sawyer, logger, faller and tree butcher that have I worked with has drop started their saws. Every sales and shop guy in the shops I have been to have drop started saws.
> 
> Saws were and are actually DESIGNED to be drop started. Period. Stating a saw with your foot in the back handle will put you off-balance and you will have far less leverage to pull the starter in that position, which IMO is far LESS SAFE. I do not care what the OSHA people say or you weenies that start saws the OSHA way say. And forget holding the saw between your knees... man, talk about unsafe. Been using chainsaws since I was about 10. I am 62 now. Right hand top handle, left hand starter. Always have, always will.


Your points are very valid.
I liked the part about getting off balance by placing a toe in the handle. When I tried that I thought about what would happen if I fell on that chain. Between your knees, ouch, thats scary. 
My left shoulder is about back to normal. It's been 18 months now. Right shoulder will be a year 01/03/20.
Still having some problems but today I started a chainsaw with no pain. 72 and still going. In about 10 more years I'll probably sell out and move. Some place where I can ride my bicycle all around. Maybe Belieze. Thought about Mexico but my daughter that lives there for the past 12 years thinks the crime is to bad. May stay in the states. I'm kinda used to carrying a Pistol and USA is about the only place gun friendly. The Gun Haters don't realize if you open carry you seldom need to shoot. Bullies look see old Smith and Wesson and walk on. Conseled carry means the gun comes out after the trouble starts. Then the snakes have no clue. I get a few cotton mouths a year. We have Bears and Wild Hogs but Rabid Coyotes and Racoons are more likely. My brother and I had 3 Raccoons running Straight for us. I got one. He got two. The last one was 6 feet from me and about to jump at my head when he was dropped. After that I stopped carrying a single shot. I'd feel naked without my semiautomatic pistol. 
But this is a Chainsaw Group so I'm going to get back on track. Had no problems starting my saw today. Gonna be flush cutting stumps now that it's nice and cool. Stump grinder drive wheel 5 inch pulley wallowed out the keyway. Always something needs to be done. Good day


----------



## ATH (Oct 27, 2019)

Wow said:


> Louisiana is a whole different ball game.


What does that even mean? that cars on roads are not dangerous? or that power lines cannot cause problems?

I don't claim to know LA law, but a quick search found this (which sounds like most other states i am aware of):
Under Louisiana law, a tree owner is not liable simply because his tree falls and damages another’s property. Rather, someone seeking recovery for such damage must prove that the tree’s owner knew or should have known that the tree was diseased or otherwise “defective.” A tree owner is not under a general duty to become a professional arborist in order to diagnose a non-apparent defective condition of an apparently healthy tree. He must, however, take appropriate steps to evaluate the tree’s condition and to prevent damage through ordinary maintenance. 
source


----------



## Wow (Oct 28, 2019)

ATH said:


> What does that even mean? that cars on roads are not dangerous? or that power lines cannot cause problems?
> 
> I don't claim to know LA law, but a quick search found this (which sounds like most other states i am aware of):
> Under Louisiana law, a tree owner is not liable simply because his tree falls and damages another’s property. Rather, someone seeking recovery for such damage must prove that the tree’s owner knew or should have known that the tree was diseased or otherwise “defective.” A tree owner is not under a general duty to become a professional arborist in order to diagnose a non-apparent defective condition of an apparently healthy tree. He must, however, take appropriate steps to evaluate the tree’s condition and to prevent damage through ordinary maintenance.
> source


Exactly. But a healthy tree tall enough to fall on a mobile home and LEANING, a so called Natural LEAN can't be CUT even on the line by EITHER PARTY without the written and notorized permission.

I have stopped dropping trees for anyone within 10 feet of a property line.
Here most trees are blown over by Western or South Western winds. Occasioally by North winds. In this location most smart people will a TALL tree leaning Over the line but growing on the line is a legal nightmare. The winds blow trees over locally (N.W Louisiana) every storm. 

Power Lines get downed. We have some pretty hefty winds and very tall trees. Some not as big around as others. Some willowy swaying like crazy. I like trees but dangerous trees got that way because home owners allowed it. On my property I have some beautiful trees. I topped them and pruned them. If I were not so old there are more Id be trimming about mid February. There are two or three I can top standing in my tractor bucket. I may get the courage to top, rather than Drop a few nice oaks. Trees and property lines are serious problems. High Voltage lines and Trees are too. In fact I long for the day technology removes all high wires. It'd be great if we all had Generators at each resident. Something quiet, cheap to operate and practical. My brother has one. Runs on Propane. Turns 1800 rpm not 3600. Supplies power to his entire home. Back up power. Automatic switch. His lights blink then he's on the Generator. Still not practical for everyday. My Generator is duel fuel, Electric start. Runs mostly on Propane. With the increase in storm severity Generators make good sense. Storms are predicted to be getting more severe. I've got a very tall badly leaning Gum tree on schedule. Bull rope, tackle and tractor to keep it off a building. No climbing. Yes, I can attach the 3/4 double braid nylon line without climbing. Most of us can. Its easier when the leaves fall off. Good luck.


----------



## pschaefer (Dec 10, 2019)

Wow said:


> Well, I've perfected my method. I hold the Top handle. Afraid to let the bar swing downward. Can't hardly get a steel toe boot in the rear handle. On my Echo cs590 I DO use the decompression button. By having a good balanced saw it feels better to me holding the top handle in my Right hand pulling the rope with my left. Good day


I agree. I hold top handle as well and always drop start. I really think the only reason they say to not do it in the manuals is liability on the company if someone gets cut while drop starting. I could see if folks are holding it by the rear handle drop starting where that could be dangerous on larger saws especially.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 10, 2019)

I've found that light saws are more trouble for me to drop start. Jsered or husky 357, and another brand 2 weekend's ago. 1st start choked on the ground of 661c, after drop start with enough weight to be stable drop starting after. About the same on my 72cc Stihls. The light saws haven't enough weight for how my Stihls have showed me to do over the years.


----------

